# TOPICAL DEPRESSION PREIPAH *FINAL* 7:15p Apr 10, 2014



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*TOPICAL DEPRESSION P**R**EIPAH*










*This will be the FINAL UPDATE on Tropical Depression Preipah unless it should redevelope once again

__________________________________________
* 
*
TOPICAL DEPRESSION P**R**EIPAH UPDATE NUMBER 019
*Issued at: 6:00 PM PhT (10:00 GMT) Wednesday 09 April 2014*Tropical Depression PEIPAH (DOMENG) not looking healthy as it moves very slowly across the South Philippine Sea...remains a threat to Eastern Visayas. 

Residents and visitors in Northeastern Mindanao, Visayas and Bicol Region should closely monitor the development of TD Peipah (Domeng).

**Do not use this information for life or death decisions. Consult PAGASA or your nations weater service for official information

*
*3-DAY FORECAST OUTLOOK**

Peipah (Domeng) is expected to continue moving very slowly, north-northwestward within the next 12 hours...and shall turn northwestward throughout the forecast period. *On the forecast track, the core of TD Peipah will move across the southern edge of the East Philippine Sea on Friday and Saturday.*

Peipah (Domeng) is expected to maintain its strength within the next 48 hours...and shall start to weaken through 72 hours. Advance Intensity Forecast (AIF) shows its 1-minute maximum sustained winds decreasing to just 45 kph on Saturday afternoon.

The following is the summary of the 3-day forecast outlook on this system:








*THURSDAY AFTERNOON:* Maintains its strength as it moves across the northern edge of the South Philippine Sea...about 395 km ESE of Siargao Island _[2PM APR 10: 9.5N 129.7E @ 55kph]_. 







*FRIDAY AFTERNOON:* Moving across the southern part of the East Philippine Sea...about 300 km ESE of Siargao Island _[2PM APR 11: 10.5N 128.4E @ 55kph]_. 







*SATURDAY AFTERNOON:* Weakens further as it approaches the coast of Eastern Samar...about 185 km ESE of Borongan City, Eastern Samar _[2PM APR 12: 11.4N 127.1E @ 45kph]_. 




* - within PAR* *- outside PAR*







*- intensifying*







*- weakening*


----------

